# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  MySpace, fitim prej 25 milionë $ nga shpalljet

## Davius

*MySpace nga shpalljet fiton 25 milionë dollarë, ka deklaruar Rupert Murdoch, themelues i kësaj faqeje.  * 
Kulmi i tërë kësaj është se gjatë tremujorit të fundit përfitimi i faqes është rritur për 30 për qind. Murdoch, në fjalimin e tij në “Digital Media Summit” ka deklaruar që faqja po ecën shumë më shpejt sesa mund ta ketë pritur ndokush.

----------


## Cimo

Goxha lajm i gjate dhe i rendesishem, ja vlen teme ne vete

----------

